# Re-use of existing antifreeze?



## mtlogcabin (Jun 26, 2017)

Remodel of an existing R-2 occupancy, Sprinkler plans call for draining the existing old antifreeze and capturing it to be reinstalled. We are under the 2010 NFPA editions and the question is can it be re-installed since it is not a factory mixed solution. We do not know yet if it is glycol or glycerine solutions. The problem is in our climate there are no factory pre-mix solutions that will work for our winter temps so dry systems is what we see for new installations.


----------



## cda (Jun 26, 2017)

I am thinking no reuse.

Plus if sprinklers are serving actual residential units not allowed.

Which edition of 13 are you under?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 26, 2017)

2010


----------



## cda (Jun 26, 2017)

Even looking at 2011 NFPA 25

It says a system has to be dumped if test results indicate an incorrect freeze point at any point in the system.


They do have to identify the type of solution.

Is any part cvpc pipe?


----------



## cda (Jun 26, 2017)

From 2017 NFPA 25::;

5.3.3 *  Antifreeze Systems.


Annually, before the onset of freezing weather, the antifreeze solution shall be tested using the following procedure:

(1)
Using the antifreeze information sign required by 4.1.10, installation records, maintenance records, information from the owner, chemical tests, or other reliable sources of information, the type of antifreeze in the system shall be determined and (a) or (b) implemented if necessary:
(a)
If the antifreeze is found to be a type that is no longer permitted, the system shall be drained completely and the antifreeze replaced with an acceptable solution.


(b)
If the type of antifreeze cannot be reliably determined, the system shall be drained completely and the antifreeze replaced with an acceptable solution in accordance with 5.3.3.4.




(2)
If the antifreeze is not replaced in accordance with 5.3.3(1)(a) and 5.3.3(1)(b), test samples shall be taken at the top of each system and at the bottom of each system as follows:
(a)
If the most remote portion of the system is not near the top or the bottom of the system, an additional sample shall be taken at the most remote portion.


(b)
If the connection to the water supply piping is not near the top or the bottom of the system, an additional sample shall be taken at the connection to the water supply.




(3)
The specific gravity of each solution shall be checked using a hydrometer with a suitable scale or a refractometer having a scale calibrated for the antifreeze solution.


(4)
If any of the samples exhibits a concentration in excess of what is permitted by 5.3.3.4, the system shall be emptied and refilled with a new acceptable solution.


(5)
If a concentration greater than what is currently permitted by 5.3.3.4 was necessary to keep the fluid from freezing, alternative methods for preventing the pipe from freezing shall be employed.


----------



## cda (Jun 26, 2017)

Where systems are drained in order to be refilled, it is not typically necessary to drain drops. Most systems with drops have insufficient volume to cause a problem, even if slightly higher concentration solutions collect in the drops. For drops in excess of 36 in. (915 mm), consideration should be given to draining drops if there is evidence that unacceptably high concentrations of antifreeze have collected in these long drops.


*A.‍5.3.3* :::



*When emptying and refilling antifreeze solutions, every attempt should be made to recycle the old solution with the antifreeze manufacturer rather than discard it.*


----------



## cda (Jun 26, 2017)

Sounds like it is your call. Not sure how they could sample a large quantity correctly .


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 26, 2017)

cda said:


> Is any part cvpc pipe?


Yes about 50% of it.


----------



## cda (Jun 26, 2017)

Would definetly check to see what it is and if compatible with cvpc


----------

